# 1968 Orange Krate



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the bike that got me started collecting in the 90's. No matter how many I have sold this one has always stayed.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2014)

What bike, all I see's the Challenger!!! Yum!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2014)

Krate is splended!!!!


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah that is what everyone says when they see that picture, lol


----------

